# My 2



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

4" 66










PT99, the target in my avatar was shot with this one.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Look'in good there Bruce. Good luck with them.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Couple of nice ones you have there. How does that 99 shoot?


----------



## Flashbang (Sep 11, 2006)

every time I see a PT92 or PT99 goinig cheap at the used gun counter, I'm soo tempted!!!:smt071


----------

